# Sharking at Chickenbone 6/8/14



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

So my old college buddy and his wife/kids just moved back to Pensacola from Wisconsin recently and has been wanting to try his hand at some sharking. So after catching a couple rays Saturday at Navarre Saturday, I was more than happy to oblige, not to mention I hadn't yet broken in the International 80W! Mike, the wives and I pulled in to Chickenbone at 8:30 PM and immediately yakked 2 rays out. In the meantime we threw cut bluefish out on smaller rods and for 3 hours, only got catfish. It was getting pretty old catching the hardheads and the seaweed was pretty thick, so I started reeling in the 12/0. As I got that in, the 80W started singing its song and I set the hook. Handed it off to Mike, but we weren't sure it was still on. Didn't seem to be pulling anymore. But as he got more line in, we realized he actually had a 5 ft blacktip on the end. Of coarse I would've loved the maiden voyage of the 80w to be a 10 ft Mako, but there's always next time. Congrats, Mike on your first shark!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Great Job Dan on helping him get his first...Looks like we will have a a new fishing partner now.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Good stuff, dan. That's the problem with the larger reels a lot of smaller sharks cant pull much drag and don't make it fun. Nice looking shark.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

It's always exciting putting a newbie on their first shark. I had the same problem Friday night. While reeling in my 14/0 and battling the weed, I was surprised to find a 4+ ft Blacktip on the end of my line. Congrats Dan!!!


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, he and Jessica had a great time! They'll definitely be back for more!


----------

